#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Laws for gents wears

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Men are in the habit of examining the women's dresses and come to different conclusions just by looking at their clothes. And there are specific rules set by the society for a girl to wear a dress. Don't you think that boys also need separate laws to wear clothes?
Kindly share your ideas.

Thank you!

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hi all,
> Men are in the habit of examining the women's dresses and come to different conclusions just by looking at their clothes. And there are specific rules set by the society for a girl to wear a dress. Don't you think that boys also need separate laws to wear clothes?
> Kindly share your ideas.
> 
> Thank you!


Interesting. Let's ban wearing shorts in public, ban collarless t shirts. Fit t-shirts that show their chest and shoulder cuts also can be banned.. is that ok for you??😂😂😂

----------


## Moana

> Interesting. Let's ban wearing shorts in public, ban collarless t shirts. Fit t-shirts that show their chest and shoulder cuts also can be banned.. is that ok for you??


Wearing shorts and arm cut t-shirts should be banned  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> Men are in the habit of examining the women's dresses and come to different conclusions just by looking at their clothes. And there are specific rules set by the society for a girl to wear a dress. Don't you think that boys also need separate laws to wear clothes?
> Kindly share your ideas.
> 
> Thank you!


It is actually not a law, it is their mindset I guess! I have seen boys who wear jeans below their hip that sometimes even show us their innerwear :Mad:  Is this style even necessary?

----------


## Lorraine

> Interesting. Let's ban wearing shorts in public, ban collarless t shirts. Fit t-shirts that show their chest and shoulder cuts also can be banned.. is that ok for you??


That's what I say that there should be a discipline in the dresses of boys too other than girls. But what boys are doing is that they always care about the dresses of the girls.

----------


## Lorraine

> It is actually not a law, it is their mindset I guess! I have seen boys who wear jeans below their hip that sometimes even show us their innerwear Is this style even necessary?


That 's what I mean there should be a discipline in their dresses.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi all,
> Men are in the habit of examining the women's dresses and come to different conclusions just by looking at their clothes. And there are specific rules set by the society for a girl to wear a dress. Don't you think that boys also need separate laws to wear clothes?
> Kindly share your ideas.
> 
> Thank you!


In my opinion, dressing is everyone personal choice, If people maintain a decent dressing sense that's fine.

----------


## Bhavya

> Interesting. Let's ban wearing shorts in public, ban collarless t shirts. Fit t-shirts that show their chest and shoulder cuts also can be banned.. is that ok for you??
> 


True Karikaalan, If we talk about banning then both gender have dress codes which should be ban. Better we maintain our own discipline rather than worrying about others.

----------


## Bhavya

> That 's what I mean there should be a discipline in their dresses.


Lorraine, chill girl, There are people in both gender who dress unethically if we think about them. It become a unwanted headache for us. we can do one thing that is maintaining our own ethics and morals.

----------

